# Crew of sunken British WW2 battleship "Royal Oak" remembered in ceremony



## CougarKing (18 Oct 2009)

Four days ago was the 70th anniversary of the sinking of the battleship HMS _Royal Oak_.

1 of every RN battleship class (except _Nelson class_) was sunk during WW2; _Royal Oak _ was a _Revenge_ class battleship dating back to WW1, IIRC. 

HMS _Royal Oak_ was sunk by a U-boat in Scapa Flow Harbour in October, 1939. 

Hope her men, both those that died aboard and those that died ashore later, continue to RIP as we continue to remember them and their ship.

A picture of last week's ceremony:






A picture of HMS _Royal Oak_, probably just before WW2:


----------



## NavyShooter (19 Oct 2009)

http://www.adus-uk.com/WreckImages.html


----------

